# NT Gecko



## TNT78 (Jul 10, 2014)

Found this guy on Binns Track NT, 150ks from Alice Springs.

Can anyone ID from this pic?


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 10, 2014)

Its a bynoes gecko, Heteronotia binoei


----------



## TNT78 (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks Richo!


----------

